# Hows the weather?



## josmiler05 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi everyone,
Just a random question to all parts of Egypt, hows the weather?
In England it seems the winter won't go away! Cold, wet and windy, further north snow again! Lets hope the summer comes soon!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

josmiler05 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just a random question to all parts of Egypt, hows the weather?
> In England it seems the winter won't go away! Cold, wet and windy, further north snow again! Lets hope the summer comes soon!!




35c here in Cairo this afternoon,, so hot hot hot,


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> 35c here in Cairo this afternoon,, so hot hot hot,


Fantastic - really hot.
Went out tonight in tee shirts - still warm. Will cool down a bit tonight but expecting temps in the mid 90's tomoz !!!!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Is Maadi BCA clubhouse open tomorrow ???


----------

